# Survivor Series PPV poster might feel odd/awkward



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

Not gonna lie about this, but this year’s SS PPV is going to look weird. It isn’t going to feature Undertaker or John Cena who were two of the cornerstones for PPVs like this. Cena took on many opponents during his prime at a big PPV like SS and had memorable moments, like FUing Big Show from time to time. SS also being a PPV that created an enjoyable zombie character named The Undertaker that was going to be a larger than life figure today. It’s so hard to look at that poster of what’s going to look like without these 2.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Ah, yes. Considering this is the first PPV without those two who have been gone for years I can see why this would be an issue. 

Did you hit your head recently, OP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

TAC41 said:


> Ah, yes. Considering this is the first PPV without those two who have been gone for years I can see why this would be an issue.
> 
> Did you hit your head recently, OP?
> 
> ...


No, because it didn’t take me 3 weeks to respond to it and call it late.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Last year's event didn't feature them, nor did 2019's, nor 2018's.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

Bagelalmond said:


> Not gonna lie about this, but this year’s SS PPV is going to look weird. It isn’t going to feature Undertaker or John Cena who were two of the cornerstones for PPVs like this. Cena took on many opponents during his prime at a big PPV like SS and had memorable moments, like FUing Big Show from time to time. SS also being a PPV that created an enjoyable zombie character named The Undertaker that was going to be a larger than life figure today. It’s so hard to look at that poster of what’s going to look like without these 2.


Actually Survivor Series poster is all about the debut of WarGames on the main roster and will be storyline driven wise, WWE needed something to boost up one of their 4 big PPV's and they did just that with the WarGames Match


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

What year is it? 

I can not honestly remember the last time either had a match at survivor series. Undertaker was on the poster durning his retirement but that’s about it. Last year had big e


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its fine if its another ppv poster with Bayley on it with her mouth open.


----------



## Justawrasslinfan82 (2 mo ago)

When was Cena a cornerstone of SS?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Justawrasslinfan82 said:


> When was Cena a cornerstone of SS?


Team Cena vs Team Authority was fucking awful! And thats what I remember Cena for at SS.


----------

